# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Needing Plans Drawn Up

## Cinny

Last year we purchased a 1920s weatherboard cottage in the Perth Hills with plans to do a full reno over the next couple of years.  
Thought a good place to start would be to get a copy of the original plans from the council  
However, the council advised sometime in the past 60-70 years ALL documents were lost in either a fire or a flood
Cheers for the specifics  :Doh:  
So my very first question on the forum is, where do I start to have new plans drawn up?   
We also need an assessment of our footings.

----------


## David.Elliott

PM sent...

----------

